# big case steamer



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow!! this thing is soooo big!!!
http://www.arches.uga.edu/~dseman/Case110.jpg
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

real old steamer
http://www.historylink101.com/lessons/farm-city/case_steam_engine.htm
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

case car http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~khough/pics/MiscSteamStuff/MiscStuff/JICasecar.jpg
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Very well done farmallmaniac. You have found some great pictures and sites. I suppose we will have to change your name to casemaniac      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .
Keep up the good work. I will have to see if I have any pictures of our clubs Case steamer.

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Caseman-d and farmallmaniac…
Thanks for the great pictures and site links.
I really enjoyed the info on farming history and the evolution
of methods and machinery.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy them old steam tractors are big looks like they could pull one heck of a plow. 
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I wonder how much HP that big steamer has?
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I think I need to change my avatar haha.
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here is another great site http://rumelypull.tripod.com/Features/Rollag.html
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I wonder how much HP that big steamer has?
> Ryan *


A few examples
10x10 carried a rating of 20 nominal hp with a brake output of 50 hp.
6x8 listed as 6 hp
7x10 listed as 10 hp
71/2x10 as 12 hp

Straw burners were offered as 12-16 hp

I never realized Case made so many models of steam engine traction types.
It seams on the 1900's as 65 and 75 hps were popular. Looks as if a 110 was also popular are there are a few of them left. Upon futher reading in my 150 Years of JI Case I see where they made a 150 hp Case Road Locomotive. It goes on futher to say that they have all been scrapped. Some where shipped back to the factory , conerted to portable or stationary engines and placed back into the fields. Sadly, not one of the nine 150 hp engines still exists today.

For anyone interested I would recommend 150 Years of JI.Case by C.H. Wendal. This book can be found on ocasion on ebay and I was also infomed to check Amazon Books for copies, you won't regret getting it.
caseman-d
:spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

why were they all scrapped? 
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *why were they all scrapped?
> Ryan *


The reason for scraping them was there was a problem with the gearing. The Road Locomotive had two forward gears, 2.6 mph and 5.69 mph. Case did not build this as a double-geared engine, since the demand for this 4000.00 engine simply was not sufficient to warrant futher expensnse in developing it.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Caseman-d and farmallmaniac…
> Thanks for the great pictures and site links.
> I really enjoyed the info on farming history and the evolution
> of methods and machinery. *


aegt5000

Thanks for the compliment. Always like to hear we are providing the readers something new and interesting. Farmallmaniac and jbetts have really been finding good information and sites. Anyone else finds a site please feel free to post it. Keep up the good work all. 
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------

